# Inflatable Spare Tire



## ganbaru (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone know if the Vredestein inflatable spare mounts on a rim with a standard bead profile? I'm looking to rig a spare for a VW R32 and would like to get a standard rim so it would clear the front brake caliper. Thanks


----------

